# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 46 - 50



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*46. Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043*
*Conductor:* Gerecz
*Soloists:* Grumiaux, Krebbers 
*Orchestra:* Les Solistes Romands	
(1978)









*47. Verdi: Otello*
*Conductor:* Karajan 
*Main Cast:* Del Monaco, Tebaldi, Protti
*Orchestra:* Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
*Chorus:* Vienna State Opera Chorus	
(1961)









*48. Britten: War Requiem, op. 66*
*Conductor:* Britten 
*Soloists:* Pears, Fischer-Dieskau, Vishnievskaya
*Orchestra & Chorus:* London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus 
*Chorus:* Highgate School Chorus	
(1963)









*49. Bartók: Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112*
*Conductor:* Solti
*Soloist:* Chung
*Orchestra:* Chicago Symphony Orchestra









*50. Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550*
*Conductor:* Böhm 
*Orchestra:* Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	
(1961)


----------

